# Abandoned Crazy Golf - Las Chapas Spain



## the|td4 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry I've been absent for a while I've had a lot on my plate recently, a couple of weeks back I was in Spain for a wedding in old Marbella so I took a wander from our Villa and had a poke around the place. On my travels searching for a 'cheap tab shop' I came across an abandoned Crazy Golf / Bar. I believe that it was either called The Cliopatra Club or perhaps that was another site that just joined onto the Crazy Golf course. Nevertheless I took a look and here are some photos that I hope you'll enjoy. I would have ventured further into the club but alas I was in holiday clothes and lacked a torch / urbex buddy so I didn't want to venture too far inside. Also there were several piles of obvious human excrement which both put me off and gave me the fear.

So anyway:
































Bog of eternal stench!

























These next three were the only shots I got of the inside of the club but it was on several levels and had what appeared to be guest rooms. There was a lot more to this place than I've shown here but with only a crappy flash and no tripod I'll not bother, these give you an idea though:
















So that was the club / golf course.

A short walk down from our Villa to the 'beach' there was this strange fortification which I couldn't access due to extreme moss covering of the surfaces which made climbing up the back of it risky at best. Impossible to walk in this muck... no footing at all.






You can see where the only other option for climbing in had been cemented up by a crack force of die-hard spanish workmen:





One last one - 

After the wedding in Old Marbella we were all shipped out to what had once been a large country house for the wedding reception. It was an amazing place and the drinks were free, woo ! 

Fuelled on as much booze as I could take ontop of caviar and cheese nibbles I stagged around the back of the impressive home and snapped this one lonely photo, although I did go inside the place was largely a shell and contained nothing more than many terracotta pots strewn all over the floor and extensive vegitation. Oh yeah there was a lemon tree and an orange tree but the oranges were being feasted upon by wasps and the lemons were very bitter indeed. 






I can provide flash earth links for anyone who's going to be in the area except for the last picture because I was too drunk to know where I'd been taken, I suppose at a push I could find out but maybe some things are best left for another day.


----------



## MD (Jun 19, 2008)

the water in your 7th picture looks well manky!

interesting to see something different


----------



## the|td4 (Jun 19, 2008)

well manky and infested with mosquito larva...


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 19, 2008)

loving the muriel on the bar there used to be some framed prints of the same cartoon sketches in a local pub but its being re-developed into a resturant/pub......another english country boozer bites the dust


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 20, 2008)

Great find mate 
I'm off to portugal soon and hoping to find some places to dig about.


----------



## King Al (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats my kind of holiday, UE in the sun like the shots of the bar good stuff td4


----------



## OSPA (Jun 20, 2008)

Great explore! You know your a true 'Urbexer' (if thats a word) when you cant even go on holiday without getting the itch to do an explore.


----------



## the|td4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I know, I can't resist the siren call of urbex... 

I spotted that site on my first day and promised myself I'd go back and check it out, well worth it ! 

I have to say I saw loads more that could have been done but I didn't have that much time to play with so they'll remain waiting for the next time I'm there.


----------



## Silverfox (Jun 20, 2008)

Urbex in the sun! Quality finds mate


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice one mate. I have been wondering where you were, haven't seen you on here in a while! I think if I did any urbex while on holiday the girlfriend would never speak to me again! Cool place that and a bit different too, and the bar paintings are great.


----------



## stellauk (Jun 21, 2008)

*MrB* said:


> Great find mate
> I'm off to portugal soon and hoping to find some places to dig about.



lol im off turkey mid july so im gonna do the same.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 21, 2008)

That's a really cheerful explore...nice and quirky. Love the way nature's gradually taking over. Someone seems to have had issues with the fridge, though!


----------



## the|td4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys ! 

Quite frankly for the price of an easyjet flight to malaga and a cheap hotel you could make a damn fine urbex holiday out of that area. 

So much more to see than I had the chance to do! 

All of my annual leave is now spoken for due to 4x4 events I'm booked into but I'm hoping to find some time later in the year to make a return trip and cover some more ground, noone seemed bothered by me poking around and the language barrier would make it easy to just bugger off from somewhere if you got caught... not that I saw any 'security' signage.


----------



## OSPA (Jun 23, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Nice one mate. I have been wondering where you were, haven't seen you on here in a while! I think if I did any urbex while on holiday the girlfriend would never speak to me again! Cool place that and a bit different too, and the bar paintings are great.



Women ey? They just dont understand the appeal of Urbex.

(and before there's some sort of big feminist uproar, I was only kidding, you see I too am a woman)


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

That old fort looks interesting 
Should you return, don't forget to take your bat utility belt with grappling hook! 
Nice photos -the old golf course looks -well -crazy! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## losttom (Jul 17, 2008)

I know its a bit late for a reply, ive only regestered last nite, ive been to this site, the golf course and bar have been derelict for over 3 years(the time ive lived here) even though the date on the bar is 2004, so i dont know if it ever opened as it dosnt look finished, or if it did it wasnt for long. after some reasearch i think the golf course and the bar to the rite (with falling apart roofterrace and downstairs bar) was the same business, (as far as im aware), the club (cleopatras) was a strip joint, and brothel! thats what the extra rooms are for!! and i think that was open for a while.
Good find, at least im not alone here!
the other structure was a torre, they are all along the coast, i think they used to be watch towers.
Hope this gives a bit more information as its a good, if not smelly site!
If anyone does want an urbex holiday, pm me. theres quite a bit of unexplored stuff here (nothing that old though!)


----------



## Random (Jul 18, 2008)

To my mind the craziest thing about golf is that anyone bothers their arse to play it. The best thing to do with a crazy golf course is let it go derelict, then we get to see some cool explores like this one. Spot on, well done.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 18, 2008)

Random said:


> To my mind the craziest thing about golf is that anyone bothers their arse to play it.


 Me, I'd rather watch my computer defrag!


----------



## Lux (Jul 27, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Me, I'd rather watch my computer defrag!



I feel the same.

Over here in Western Australia they only seen to play golf when its blistering hot or bucketing down with rain there's something not right in the head of golfer's 

Great Pic's


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2008)

Golf... a great way to spoil a perfectly good walk in the countryside.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 27, 2008)

What an excellent place to explore. I love that crazy golf course, even like the pic of the manky pool lol. love it. Really like the look of that bar in the club, that looks great. And loved the fort place, that looks excellent.

Excellent find mate,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## the|td4 (Nov 5, 2008)

losttom said:


> I know its a bit late for a reply, ive only regestered last nite, ive been to this site, the golf course and bar have been derelict for over 3 years(the time ive lived here) even though the date on the bar is 2004, so i dont know if it ever opened as it dosnt look finished, or if it did it wasnt for long. after some reasearch i think the golf course and the bar to the rite (with falling apart roofterrace and downstairs bar) was the same business, (as far as im aware), the club (cleopatras) was a strip joint, and brothel! thats what the extra rooms are for!! and i think that was open for a while.
> Good find, at least im not alone here!
> the other structure was a torre, they are all along the coast, i think they used to be watch towers.
> Hope this gives a bit more information as its a good, if not smelly site!
> If anyone does want an urbex holiday, pm me. theres quite a bit of unexplored stuff here (nothing that old though!)



Excellent ! I'm very pleased someone could give me some background on that site ! Many thanks losttom !


----------



## pdwyer (Jun 10, 2009)

*crazy golf*

Hi, I new on here loved the pics of crazy golf in spain.Going out there myself next month would like to take a look around it. Is it in Marbella ? or surrounding area. Think it a great find. Hope I have some luck but do not think I will beat your find.


----------



## Miket (Sep 23, 2009)

*I live close to the Crazy Golf Course!!*

Hi TD4,

I found this thread after looking round the Crazy Golf course just yesterday nearly 10 years on from my last visit!

The place hasn't changed *For the Better* since you took the photos but I can remember it when it was a magnificent facility!

The site was owned for years by a Scottish chap who had developed the site over a number of years. Even though it was just a Crazy Golf Course he built a Club House and Golf Shop to entertain guests. Inside you could book a game of golf for any course on the Costa Del Sol.

The furnishings where sumptuous and wouldn't have been out of place in a Top Scottish Club House. They had a small restaurant, Pool table with a lounge furnished with leather Couches sitting on thick woollen carpets. Downstairs he had a fully stocked Golf Shop that that included his own brand of Golf Clubs and Clothing.

The course was a pleasure to play and even just to walk round with something interesting to see around every hole. The Mediterranean plants all over the course where beautiful and very well maintained and it's very sad to see it in such a poor state 10 years on!

The Cleopatra Sign you took photos of came after he left. I understand he found it difficult to make the course pay? later on the Club House became a Brothel called "Cleopatra's, That's where the Advertising hoarding came from above the main building.
It was closed down just a few months after opening and it's remained empty ever since. At some point it was broken into and anything useful was stripped out from the interior.

My friend Sean runs a small 9 hole Golf Course about a 10 minute drive away and he had never seen the place in 5 years of living on the Coast! We both think it could be reinstated and brought back to life again but we wouldn't know where to start with finding the Owner?

Any ideas?

Thanks Mike


----------



## the|td4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Miket said:


> Hi TD4,
> 
> I found this thread after looking round the Crazy Golf course just yesterday nearly 10 years on from my last visit!
> 
> ...



Hello Mike,

Sorry it's taken a while to reply to your post! I'm afraid it's been more than a year now since I was over there and sadly I have no more information regarding this site, the people who have replied to this thread (including yourself) have given me the background on the site that I would have never found out. 

It sounds like a sad story that the place went downhill and eventually ended up becoming the cleopatra place. I must admit I'd have liked to have a better look around inside but it seemed as if there was someone lurking inside downstairs. I was staying across the motorway in one of the villas towards the beach and I only wandered up there to go to the shop next to the site. 

It's funny how thoughts I was having while I was visiting the place make sense to me now that you mention that the previous owner was scottish, I did think that the comic artwork tiles at the different holes looked 'scottish' for some reason!! Maybe the previous owner's style rubbed off on the artist who painted them ? I don't know 

Thanks for the info!! I'm sorry I can't help you with tracking down the previous owner.


----------

